# Somethings up



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

This is so cute! I hope you can get a photo eventually! Sounds like both Gracie and Walter have been able to develop a rapport thanks to your careful introduction of them to each other (providing Walter with safe spaces, for instance). Hooray for harmony!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awwww...isn't that cute!? I know how weird it is. My son's dog would kill other cats...until he acquired one of his own. 



Same with our GSD years ago. He was death on cats entering our yard. But when we got our first cat, we had to acclimate them to each other carefully but he too got to liking our cats. 

Hope you get some pictures of your cute little critters being such chums.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

on the whole Gracie is doing better, today my brother was over to help me replace the thermostat and baseboard heater and she only barked at him when he cam and left instead of the entire visit. Walter merely hide under the bed poor Walt.

I will work on picturex of them together


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

didn't i say earlier walter would know about harems? okay, maybe that's not what's going on. maybe grace is detecting a kindred spirit, with some of the same fears she has. birds of a feather? (no idea how that went from cats to dogs to birds.)


----------

